
When the Mac was introduced 33 years ago, people thought GUI were a real problem - ghosh
https://timeline.com/mac-graphical-user-inteterface-960d5f548d08#.9s980jae5
======
informatimago
People still think GUI is a real problem, this is why we keep using linux box
with terminal emulators, and editors/IDE such as emacs working mostly only
with text and keyboard.

And indeed, GUI lead to closed garden, non-computers such as iOS devices,
which are basically NOT programmable by their users (contrarily to command
line interfaces that are basically scriptable = programmable by their users by
default).

There have been a few attempts at scritability of GUI, but this remained
confidential and mostly experimental (Apple recently disolved the team working
on Automation).

So yes, GUI is basically the real problem, just ask Alan Kay!

